# Billing for 70544 MRA brain and MRV on the same day



## Openmri1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello there all Coders! I hope somebody can help me and knows the answer to my question. Our Radiology center performs these studies on the same day, Brain MRI w/o contrast 70551, Brain MRA 70544 and also a MRV brain which is the same cpt code for brain MRA 70544. We have three separate reports for all three tests. Can I bill cpt 70544 twice with a 59 modifier on the mrv or is that incorrect? Does anybody came accross this type of billing issue? Should this be billed with 70544 x2?  Or is this consider double billing even though these are 2 different procedures done. Please help!


----------



## margaret fahy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi, we would bill the MRI Brain, and then assuming the MRA was ordered, we'd bill one MRA with a 59 mod.  There are not separate codes for arterial vs venous, as you know.  We get just one MRA from these studies at our facility.


----------



## Openmri1 (Mar 11, 2015)

I agree so basically MRV and brain MRA are all inclusive into one code, which is the 70544 so I will be billing with 70544 x1 unit. right?


----------

